# BOAT BUILDING PLANS BY "Stevenson Projects"---let me know what you think...great site...



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone…I have been toying with the idea of building a small sailboat…I had been on the SLLOOOOOOW plan of building my overall skills, and taking classes….learning to sail and building in the next 5 years…

Then in my research I came across The Stevenson Pocket Yacht designs…and I have spent about 20 umpteeen hours reading everything on these boats…

They have boat designs which look AWESOME…and are supposedly buildable by even a beginner like me…there were hundreds of sample boats and links and stories…

Has anyone ever seen one or built one…

CHECK OUT THIS SITE…its pretty amazing…

http://www.stevproj.com/PocketYachts.html

After spending all day sunday and last 3 evenings looking and researching these boats I am ready to pull the trigger…I have been in touch with Scully who is an LJ and sailing instructor here in the bay area (SF) and he thought these looked good…so now I ma throwing it out to all of the jocks for their thoughts on this…

let me know what you know you think…

MAtt


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

JUST DO IT!!! Life is too short.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

lol…thanks…but do you know the company?


> ? I agree…I am just checking with my 10,000 strong army of woodworkers to see if any know about these plans/boats?>


?


----------



## Straightpiped (Nov 3, 2008)

Another website is…

http://www.bateau.com/


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

WHY NOT !!!

Every guy in the Bay Area should have something to put on the water!

Good luck & hope it turns out JUST the way you want it.

Take a few pictures along the way.

WAY, Way COOL PROJECT !!!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Alright, Matt!!

What a neat project and learning experience!

Just don't build it in the basement and have to cut it in half to get it out ;^)

Lew


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Matt, a couple of questions.

1. Can you swim ?
2. How long can you tread water? in present condition?, after 2 year diet and exercise program ?
3.where does the motor go ?
4. Have you had your head examined ?
5. How much fishing tackle does it hold ? (you are going to take Grant aren't you)


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

It figures that DaveR has built one. He probably drew it in Sketchup first 

Seriously, I've been thinking about this project a lot. My girlfriend even wants one now, and we have a nice fiberglass 21 footer. I would build the Vacationer. The way it's built is actually a whole lot easier than more classic methods like what mattd is doing with his awesome tender project. Of course, he's also getting that classic boatbuilding experience too.










The things I like about this design is that it's been modified to be very easy to build, it looks like a miniature Ted Brewer ketch (without the mizzen) with that clipper bow, and it doesn't look like your standard plywood, hard chined Glen-L boat. This is a boat you can be very proud of and put a lot of your own details into. Some people have carved decorative trailboards to give it that Errol Flynn clipper look. If you couple all this with the fact that it will be great for the kids, I think it's a no-brainer. If we didn't already have two boats, and weren't saving for our 40+ footer, I'd be building at least one of these. I may have to build one of the models to get this out of my system.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

You've seen this sailboat Matt, but you might as well see it again.

This is a great boat for a beginner.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone at work right now so cant comment…but thanks!!! Will ask more questions later…

Matt


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE I was at work so i could type too long…DAVE R….I SAW THAT BOAT on the website a few days ago and looked at the pictures over and over not knowing it was you…

I had been getting ideas and feedback from scully since I know he sails and found out that he manages a fleet--and thus knows a lot about boats!!! He was giving me the encouragement but best of all he took a lot of his time to investigate the website to see if these boats look buildable and sea worthy…

After a few days of investigation I thought it was time to turn it over to LJ;s hoping to hear that some have built one or could tell me about other sites OR that these boats are worthless (I would rather know that now, lol)...

DaveR I will send you a PM…thank you so much…so far the forums have been dissappointing--but I think I am so used to LJs where so many peeople are active…many of the links on the forums were old…but I will keep checking in there too…

Scully…I am definitely leaning to the Vacationer right now…

matt


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I was originally turned off by the fact that the Vacationer was "twice the price" to build of the Weekender, then I found that at the beginning of the decade the price to build was $1600 and I thought to myself, then that makes the Vacationer $3200 in 2002 dollars. Even if it's four or five grand now to build, that's not shabby for a 24 foot LOA/21 foot LOD boat. I've got a 21 footer that I paid $25K for in 2001 (and am still floating the boat note on).

BTW, DaveR, now I know where the Herreshoff table came from. I'm contantly amazed at how deep the bench is here on LJ's…

Matt, after looking at how small the guy looks in the cockpit of the Weekender, I have to agree. I know they have warm fuzzies about the Weekender, but the Vacationer is just a bit more bang for your buck.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*I looked at this project cam, & it made me kind of excited for you.

It looks like a fun, & challenging project.

If I were you, I wouldn't put it off too long.*


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

What? No lofting, no mold, what kind of boat building project is this? I'm about to order some marine grade plywood. Somebody stop me!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks like a great project and lots of fun when your through.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

i am more excited with every comment…thanks…

DIck…that is a cool cam…i spent 12 hours on the site on sunday--read every word and looked at every page…when you get into the sample boats they often lead to individual stories and building pictures…it is pretty impressive…

Chris--CAPT…I am still going vacationer…I got a PM from someone on the forums for this and he said the dvd is for the weekender but same construction techniques…but the plans are a little harder to read on the vacationer as if they have not upgraded them????

Daver…..your right--of course lol YOU BUILT ONE…but in all the literature they talk about the rigidity as it all comes together…they keep mentioning as long as you keep all pieces on a "center line" then you will be fine…

I got a message from MIKE STEVENSON HIMSELF too…on the forum and he still pushed Weekender…but he sounded cool…


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I would definitely build the Vacationer. It is most likely large enough to handle SF bay. You sill need to put as large a motor as possible to fight the currents. I remember racing 50' to 65' sailboats in the bay and dealing with the strong currents. Have fun and let us know which one you chose.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I think you'll be happier with a boat that has a cockpit large enough for the whole family to be on deck at the same time (although the kids are usually being entertained by something below). We can figure out the differences between the Weekender and the Vacationer as needed. I was actually late for work today because I was going through the builder cam photos. Very cool!

If you mix a filler into the epoxy, this will allow you to make fillets that greatly strengthen all the intersecting planes. She should end up being pretty stiff. I noticed she has almost no garboard and absolutely no deadrise, which should make her pretty initially stable (meaning the wife and kids will feel safe). I've been percolating on what (if anything) I would change if I was to build one. I think maybe a boom gallows over the taffrail would give her a nice look and assist in trailering without a crutch.

The difficult part is picking a name. At least you don't have to go through the procedure of changing a boat name if you build it.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

lol…thanks guys…

Vacationer it is…pretty darn certain…

Chris what do you think about John's concerns on the currents in the bay….I know nothing about sailing…and the SF/San Pablo bay will be my playground--if these boats cant sail there safely and enjoyably then all bets are off…I cant see myself trailering the boat and traveling a long way to a big lake and using it…

I would/will do that at times…but the main use would be on the bay…

mat


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Good for you Matt. Don't worry about the tidal currents. Six knots at max flood/ebb close to the Gate. That boat can sail at six knots downwind if needed. You'll be fine up in San Pablo. At worst you'll need to plan your outings around these kind of issues, like we all have to do. We have a boat in Emeryville that we can't take out at a negative tide. You just account for things like this.

As far as a motor, you'll probably need a 5HP four-stroke for the Vacationer to be able to safely take her where you want to go. I wouldn't even think about a trolling motor for a boat that size considering there will be munchkins aboard.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks…i got a little worried…even though the boat is big--they keep talking about it being VERY light and not needing a big engine…


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

See edit below:


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

I built a 16' cabin cruiser sailboat from Glen-L designs. You should really consider their plans. They offer plans for all skill levels and specialize in "backyard" boat builders like us. My grandpa and I built it when I was a teenager. They are very helpful and their plans are easy to read. They also come with more instructions than most boat plans.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

With a displacement of 750 pounds, with gear and crew, you could probably get by with a 4HP (1500 pound total displacement max). With a LOD of 21, even with a relatively lightweight boat, that should be plenty of power. There are just some times that you need a little more oomph (i.e. a cross-breeze and current in the fairway as you're motoring toward the ramp).


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Looks like an exciting prospect, I look forward to progress pictures!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

CaptianSkully, what's the deal with the little boat with the square sail. Does it have a keel to keep it upright?


----------



## Rabbet (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey Matt,
Let me know when you're going to start, I'll give you hand. 
-Rabbet


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey TopomaxSurvivor, that's mattd's tender (another LJ's blog, see link above). It uses the skipper's body weight and displaced water weight to keep it upright. It has just enough sail to move, but not overpower it. The center of effort of the sail is low to reduce heeling. Larger boats have a much more dynamic balancing act. If you'll notice, Napaman's boat has a gaff rigged sail plan (top of triangle is chopped off at an angle, see DaveR's pics). This keeps the center of effort lower and reduces the leverage on the mast.


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Matt,

What a great undertaking that I know you are up for the challenge. Knowing absolutely nothing about sailing or boat building I am in complete awe. I spent about an hour last night on the site that you are looking to buy the plans from and about equal looking at the Glen-L site that Blake mentioned above. I was dreaming last night about building a boat and what a labor of love it would be. I cannot wait until you start. Looks like you are getting a lot of great advise.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey Rabbet--thanks!!! I would love all the help I can get…

I think this is the best part--all the help…Thanks everyone…actually part of my excitement carried over to work and another teacher wants to build one too…so this could be a great group effort!!! Joey is a teracher too…so we time off together with many full days of work instead of just weekends…

Capt--I like the sounds of "Napaman's boat has a…" thanks for the confidence…hope you are enjoying NEW YORK…

DaveR…thanks…I am enjoying all the information…like I told Cap Scully some of the boat terminology is over me but I will catch on…

One question (my wife asked the death question)--How much will the vacationer/weekender cost in 2009 dollars…???


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Brian…I looked at the Glen L site too…it looks good…it was harder to tell about the skill level needed and support given…with the stevensproject boats there seems to be a lot of support on the forums…

matt


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have always been fascinated by sailboats. Just too far down on the priority list. I was just wondering if I could rig a sail on my 12 food Starcraft when I saw the picture of the tender. U any give it a try, but we normally don't have much wind on the small lakes during good weather around here.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I just spent awhile looking through the Glen L and the Stevenson designs. They both have some very interesting designs. I still prefer the sleek lines of the Vacationer by Stevenson. It has very appealing and classic lines. I don't think it will be too hard for you to build. The project cam really shows how to build it and looks pretty straight foreward. Not too intimidating. Let us know which one you choose.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow…thanks john…I am soooo amazed at all the people who have helped…all the time that many of you have spent just looking at and investigating the designs--I cannot tell you all how much I appreciate these efforts…

This is really important to me because I am a novice wood worker--thus knowing how solid these boats are by reading the plans is not possible for me at this stage…knowing for sure whether I can build this is not possible yet…however with all this help I am gaining confidende…

TOday DAveR spent 2 hours on the phone with me…it was really great…I learned a lot…

John I respect your work and experience very much--so I thank you for your comments…I am leaning heavily towards the vacationer…just a bit bigger and since I see myself on the SF Bay with this as opposed to out on Lakes I think this is a good move…

Its bigger--but in multiple places I have read that the cost is doubled and time to build is doubled…(not sure why doubled when boat is not double the size…)...

But knowing that I may have some physical help here in Napa (Rabbet is a great guy with a lot more skills then me…and if my colleague Joey wants to move forward I wont be alone)...

I should be pulling out my credit card this week for plans and the dvd…

When and if that happens…I will start the official blog…of course both our wives (Joey's and mine) have reminded us of all our other projects…yada yada yada…lol….

well…just wanted to thank everyone…I trust all of your experience and knowledge much more then my own so this has been a lot of fun reading all the posts…

JOHN--will we see you in SAC for the wood show…is that next week??? Yikes….

Matt


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Napaman,
Less talk…and more action….get on with it my boy…....you will love the experience and end result.
Best of luck.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

lol…hey..its only been a week…lol…but I am on it…went from a five year plan just 10 days ago…to buying plans THIS week…not fast enough???

love you splint!!! tonight i am making the free paper model from the web site…sounds dorky but helping me with the terminology…

thanks all…

matt


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm listening for the sound of a Shopsmith fireing up…


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

woooooof…was just about to turn off my noisy comp when I checked my computer and saw the BIG DOG chimed in…

cant wait to see you next week my friend…I have moved a bit past pens with this endeavor my friend!!! lol…

ok.,..got to log off…but thanks so much for checking in…

matt


----------



## Oberon (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Matt
As you can see I found Lumberjocks.com OK 
Have joined the site under nick name > Oberon

Ric Essler
from Down Under


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll be building the model myself soon too, but probably out of wood (I also plan to build a half hull). Way to go Matt! Get those plans in the mail. BTW, I TOTALLY understand about those other projects. I promised a new dining room table by Turkey Day, but all of these other projects just popped up. I obviously am not going to argue with the Stevensons, but there is not an exponential relationship between boat length and expense/build time. If you had to buy 10' plywood instead of 8', I could understand the extra expense, but the comparisons of the plywood are probably the most expensive differences. I'm really excited for you and I think this has spurred a lot of interest and ties in nicely with pashley's thread about our dream projects. I may have to head up to Napa once in a while…


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Hi Matt!

Once you start building this boat, you won't have to call yourself a novice anymore.*


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

true Dick…I dont know if I want to ride in a boat built by a novice!!!

Thanks Capn…I didnt think "double" could be accurate…John Ormsby sent me a PM and took some time (THANKS JOHN) at looking at the page and feels like it should come in at $5000 or less…

ANd everyone is in agreement that its the plywood that will be the big part of it all…

One last concern--sent a PM to Mike Stevenson (designer) since he replied on one of my BYYB (Back Yard Builders Forum). I questioned him on the SF BAy…and my question to you Chris is, with your experience in sailing, can I go anywhere and everywhere in the SF Bay…or just pockets…I know NOT THE GATE…but can a take this boat and zig zag all over…

This is a big concern to me because I anticipate that this will be my playgorund…I dont see myself using the boat enough if I am taking it to lakes all over the place…on trips…I WILL DO THAT AT TIMES…but I know that the SF BAY which is huge and will keep me busy will be my playground…

Mike made a comment on BYYB that made it sound like (or just has me concerned) that there are soooome places in the bay that would be great--does this mean the bay is too rough to go all over???

I know I wont be just using it to go all across…but I want that ability…when my sailing skills rise it would be fun to hop down to SF…Sausalito, Alameda, San Mateo (my sis is there), San Jose…

Also--what is a BALL PARK figure on a slip??? Talkng to DaveR yesterday (THANKS DAVE) he said that the boats are definitely sailable on your own--BUT getting them in and off the boat ramps on your own can be hard…on your own…that made me think it my be worth it to looking into a slip in Napa or Vallejo…then I could go out on my own whenever I wanted (assuming its a lot easier to launch from a slip)....

Ok…so many questions…lol…but this aint like building an adirondack chair!!! (that's a joke for Rabbet)...

matt


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

good ideas Dave…not sure on any of this…I am a thinker….too much…but I want to look at all angles…

I think for sure regardless I will need a motor…or is an outboard something differnet?...and the tiller was one question I was going to ask and forgot yesterday when we were talking…


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree with DaveArrgh. Now is the time to make those executive decisions like auxiliary power & tiller vs. wheel. Many sailboats have wells for an outboard to mount and drop the shaft into the water. You just have to make sure the well is above the waterline (no prob). Tillers will take up more precious cockpit space, but you'll feel the boat better.

Everything about boats is a trade off. If you tuck the motor in the laz, you'll have to have crew move to start/kill it. I like the idea of using the tank to counterbalance the motor. A transom hung rudder can add to the looks, and if you balance it forward of the gudgeons/pintles, underneath the transom, it'll be very user friendly.

I forgot to add in my previous post that $4K is what I'd shoot for, depending on the outboard. Slips for a boat that size will be about $200/month, depending on location. Loch Lomond might be someplace to check out.

You will be able to go anywhere on the Bay that you want, you'll just have to be careful of the Slot in the summer (like we all do). I like the idea of lengths of chain in the bilge for additional, easily removable ballast.

OK, I gotta run. We're heading to McSorley's!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

CaptS, are you saying you can fully build and rig the sail boat for 4K ?


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Ok…more good info…

Good news…I can go anywhere in the bay--that moves the plan forward…that was the question I was going to post to you Scully…that is my big concern to spend all the time and money and then not be able to go 20 minutes to use it…

BTW what is the "Slot"??? I am assuming a faster moving area that pulls you out to the gate?

On this note I spent some fun time on google earth--soooo cool…just to look at the bay…its funny how when you imagine it is not the true shape…the upper part called the San Pablo Bay is rather circular and has its "neck" almost completely closed on the south end which I assuming will make it a good place for me to get started with and safer then the lower bay near SF??? But this was just a dumb history teacher looking at a map/picture of the planet…

$200 a month seems a bit steep…that may mean I am going to be a trailer hound and storing it in my back yard…which does bring me back to the original question to Dave--if I am thinking I may be soloing this thing from time to time maybe I should go with the Weekender…but you seemed to mention that the solo vs help is most necessary for the launch/retreival at the ramp. Thus if the need for assistance is at the ramp then does it make a difference with the Vacationer…sorry--this seems like the same question…i have already asked…lol

JUST BUILD IT ALREADY right SPLINTERMAN!!! ????

And BTW….I did have the all important talk with the boss…still a green light… 

So Dave--is there no anchor for this boat???

Again thanks guys…I am going to buy plans this week…today I worked on a back yard project I had neglected…so this is going to be good motivation…

matt


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

I just spent some time on woodenboats forum…and lol…the comments were scaring me…

Here is the thread I was reading through…most of the negative thoughts were by people who had never built or sailed one…but not all…

once again…the sailability question concerns me on SF BAy…(SORRY SCULLY)...I will trust you…lol for sure…you know the bay and what I need…

ok..i gotta log off for the night…too much time on this…lol…sorry for keeping you all busy too!!!

matt


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

How is the sailing in Lake Berryessa? That should be fairly close.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

lol…I know…I know--it was exactly like you said…I was checking it out because Mattd who is building his awesome boat wrote me a very nice PM…and there were lots of good comments…but…not all lol…

Wayne--yes Lake Berryessa would be very close…and so is Tomales Bay which is a part of Pt Reyes…North of SF…those would both be good…

I just see myself going up and down the Napa river and into the bay…or launching at vallejo which would be 20 minutes…

all good options…either way its my FIRST BOAT right??? lol…ok…now I gotta log off before I go crazy…lol…

thanks…I WILL BUILD IT>>>>lol…


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Boats are fun. A LOT of work. A LOT of problem-solving. No matter how good the plans/instructions/support are, there will be a lot of self-teaching involved.

If you've never built a boat before, take the time and money you estimate that it will take you to build it and multiply by 4. I've built two now.

I didn't read the thread closely enough to catch whether you've ordered the plans or not but choosing a plan is the most crucial part of the whole process. There is a lot to consider. It is easy to outgrow a boat before you've even finished building it. But if you choose a plan too big or complex, you may never see it finished.

A MUST HAVE book collection for any prospective boat builder is the trilogy by "Wooden Boat": Thirty Wooden Boats, Forty Wooden Boats and Fifty Wooden Boats.
























Even if you think you know what plans you want, these are a must read ahead of time. You will get all kinds of insight as to the variations that are out there, and some examples of REALLY good design.

Another nightstand essential is How to Build a Wooden Boat by David C. McIntosh. Its beautifully written and illustrated, and will HUMBLE you like you wouldn't believe.










That ought to get you started.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Blake..I agree…and thanks for the book links…I will take some time and look at them…the last one I had from the library and flipped through it (it may still be in my stack--I better check lol)...


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

I rec'd a PM from Frank who started one of the forums (messing about) on home boat building and he built one and has sailed it off the coast of Santa Barbara (area)...

His two cautions were 1'-2' chop…above that he said it gets scary…and 11-12 knot winds would be max…

SO now the question is--how do the conditions on the San Pablo Bay and SF Bay compare to those…

A colleague of mine thought I needed to go not further then checking out the Napa Marina and asking the people who go out there all the time…

He also thought I could have A LOT of fun just running around the Napa River area…lots of areas to boat around in that could be fun…

thanks everyone…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

There is also the delta and a number of lakes around….

Looking forward to seeing the progress on this once you get started…


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Santa Barbara gets offshore swells. The Bay is almost completely sheltered. It changes the wave dynamics seriously. I'm going to use my Precision 21 for tiller boat lessons on the Bay (after I put a 2nd reef in my mainsail). You do have to be careful, but they sail 505's, Opti's, windsurfers, Lasers, Sunfish, Hobies, etc. on the Bay all the time.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I forgot to mention that the Slot is a stripe of stronger wind across the Bay that blows East across the Bay from the Gate.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Okay…going to make the call tomorrow (wednesday my school is out for Veteran's Day)...

Here is a recent message I got from a Weekender owner:

"I know for a fact that these little boats can handle most weather like champions! Annie is a Weekender and has been through some rough weather herself. I also know a group that regularly takes theirs out in blue water!!!! Not only that but they cross the notorious passage between Newport and Catalina every year! I personally, think they are insane. (mostly because I am not skilled enough to join them) But they do it."

Since I have been to Catalina twice--I know it is out there pretty far--26 miles if I remember the song right…

So Like Scully also mentioned to me--not all days but most days inside the bay should be fine…

WOOT…


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Ok…the deed is done…I just ordered the Vacationer Plans and dvd…have been working all day planting trees that are in wine barrels out in our yard to clear the patio…now on to complete the dry creek bed…

I will be a slave to all the side projects--which I wanted to do in the first place…

But I am excited…of course owning plans does not mean building a boat…but the research, advice and feedback from the last 2 intense weeks was enough for me to spend the money at least on the plans…

thanks everyone, matt


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks dave!!! I am tired after also finishing the digging of a dry creek bed which is one of the last areas of our back yard in a 2 year makeover…now all we need is gravel, river rock and crushed granite…when that is done we will have more room on the patio as we continue to move off plants and other items…so to say in the least--I worked all day outside…but it really is for the boat…

I took a measuring tape on the now cleaner patio to get a visual of the size/foot print of the boat…its big…the website says a beam of 8' and 24'LOA…its big…and it will fit but take up half the patio or close to it…so finishing the area just past the patio (river bed and crushed granite area) will give me a lot more room if I put it on the rolling dolly…

If it is on a rolling dolly I can put it right up against the side of the garage and rolll it back so that it hangs over the river bed area…

SO YES…I would love a sketch of the dolly that would be really helpful…

I just cant wait to watch the dvd 50 times…

Ok…steps were taken today…feels great…

matt


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

You go boy! Can't wait to see the blog postings start to scroll down my screen. Pics, video, and commentary with trials, tribulations, and accrued wisdom as the project progresses. I gotta know what I'll be dealing with if I ever build one.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Keeping the alleged offcut of the keel assembly to act as a kingpost/samson post to mount the bits is an excellent idea, and exactly the kind of advice I look for on this site.

My question: what do yo do with the volume forward of the forward bulkhead? I can see an anchor locker, but is there some storage up there to free up cabin space, or is it just buoyancy? The sails store on the spars, right?


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

THANKS GUYS!!! The drawings are much appreciated…with the two of you involved I know I am in good shape…

The dolly looks great--just to check on the ends--are the 2×6's doubled all the way across??? was not sure…and do you think this length will work for the Vacationer? I will be building on my patio so this will be really handy!!!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*This is getting to be an interesting thread, with all of the expert advice.*


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I would check into opening a Port Supply account at West Marine for the epoxy, paint, fittings, etc. This may be a bit premature, but you can get trailer kits at Tractor Supply. I recommend large diameter wheels. Are you going to be able to get this thing out of the backyard? I know a guy who built a helicopter in his basement, then had to cut a big hole in the wall to get it out.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

Dang it Dave, I can't think about building boats now!!!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Scully…

I am pretty sure I can get it out…I built a HUGE rolling gate (see my projects) because we had to get a huge tractor in our yard 2 summers ago…and the gate opens up 180 degrees…

The boat is pretty long though…so will make sure before I get toooo far…

Matt


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

wow you have a .skp of your boat! holding out on me huh?


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

I think if the size is a problem I could do a lot in my back yard and then pull it to the front yard…drive way…

but my gate is pretty big…drive way is narrow…

OK--PETER STEVENSON E_MAILED ME TODAY:

"Plans will be shipped this week!!!"


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Actually, the Colgate 26's I teach on have a crane hoisting point tang built into the keel. Not a bad idea. We thought about crane launching my Precision 21at Grand Marina in the Estuary.

Some other thoughts I come up with while I'm driving to the marina:
Check out www.tarsmell.com for authentic looking line & www.sailrite.com for tanbark colored Dacron. You can start on some of this other stuff ahead of time.

BTW, it's Skully (like a skull), not Scully (like X-Files)


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

whoooops…sorry SKULLY…i just looked back and I wrote scully a lot…whooops…

sails??? already…yikes…lol…


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I showed my sailing buddy the site, and he wants to order plans for us to build a couple. Yikes! I'm not anywhere near ready for a project of this magnitude. We already have two boats we're not using enough.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

lol…wow…this makes me feel better…

One bad note…the buddy on my end decided he was not ready to build one right now with all his other projects…So I will be going solo…of course I have everyone here…so I will never be alone!


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

That's a bummer, but I understand. I may be able to help during the week once in a while. There are times when you just need a hand (like flipping a 24' boat over).


----------



## mattd (Aug 8, 2007)

Way to go Matt! Great decision. Now that the tough part is over, it's all easy from this point on.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

ive always had the urge to build boats but specificly canoes ever since I was 6 years old when I was on a family trip. My dad had took me and my siblings up to the middle of nowhere in algonqua ontario and we had stopped at this canoe/boat shop by the lake and outside the shop there was a craftsman stitching up the wicker seats with a liquor finish at the same time and it caught my attention much. Also right beside him was the frame of the next boat he had to put the siding on which i found nuts. Ever since I've wanted to do it myself.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

PLANS ARRIVED…today after a long day at school (including having to put on my spare when I found my tire totally flat) I came home to see that my wife had put a box from Steveson Projects…

I barely looked at it…there are 2 DVD's for building the Weekender…and the Plans for the vacationer…

Of course I am exhausted after MONDAY…and my wife is out at a class on monday nights…so I am not even going to try looking at it anymore…

I also have to say that I may be "cooling my jets" a little…a good friend who has a full sailing license to cross all the oceans. He has taken year long sailing adventures and crewed as 1st Mate on some big boats in the Mediterranean suggested I take some time…he said he looked at these plans a few years ago and loved the boat--he did not suggest that I dont build the boat…but he suggested that I start sailing--and lol since I have never even been in a sail boat (my dad had a power boat when I was a kid) that should be my first step…

Try it…take some lessons…he suggested I start with the smallest boat possible and work my way up…and after sailing for a while I would have a better idea of what I want…and need…and that it is something I would really enjoy…

I really take all of his advice--and everyones to heart…so…my next step is to get in a boat as soon as I can…

This actually doesnt slow me down because I was never plan to start until winter break…if then…or this spring…so if I can take some lessons between now and then I will be on the same schedule…assuming that I enjoy the sailing…

Ok…patience…my plan this week is to try and watch the DVD once this week…and I will report to you how it is…

thanks for all the time and advice…I am still excited…looking forward to getting in a boat!


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Very good advice. The problem is your tastes mature with your experience. Get some tiller time under your belt. I'd rather spend a few grand and a few hundred hours building a boat than spending tens of thousands of dollars buying a boat that you're not happy with. Everything is a journey, and there are always trade offs. You can always sell the boat for what you spent on materials.

It sounds like you had a rough day. Relax for a bit and look at the plans at your leisure. No rush. When you're in a better place, it'll all come together if it's meant to be. I believe strongly in parallel solutions.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Good words Chris…

I sat tonight and watched the 1st DVD…it was really great…none of it will be easy but it all looks doable…and I havent even really looked at the plans yet…but wanted the overview…the dvd is about building the Weekender…but clearly the boats are similar except for size…

BTW…i have 4 new tires and rims…car is looking pretty spiffy…have never been a car guy…my little honda has been with me for 11 years…so…spent a little money on her today…and she looks good…lol…better then yesterday trying to get those damn lug nuts off in the parking lot…

Ok…looking forward to dvd #2…and maybe this weeekend I will take the plans out to the shop where I can spread them out…

So Chris--lets talk tiller time!!! lol….

Matt


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

notottoman--I finally had a chance to look at that link…holy cow that was a boat build!!! Awesome…that clip made me feel quite confident…!!!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Ok…tonight I am really EXCITED…I mentioned that I have been perusing the home boat building forums that have a lot of weekender builders…and after three weeks a "local" weekender builder has responded…so I am really excited…he offered his number and a visit to his boat…

I told him about this post and LJ's…so maybe he will get a chance to check in here to see what we have discussed…

I have still only watched the first dvd…and it was really good…I hope to watch the 2nd one this weekend…

Matt


----------



## zignman (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Matt, looking forward to your new build, I'm here most Saturdays and some Sundays working on my houseboat . Give me a call when you are ready. Warren


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

THANKS WARREN!!! I was thinking either this SUnday--or the Saturday after…as in Saturday the 5th--but my wife has something going on…so my window would be smaller…I will call you…THANKS…

You should post some picts of your boat!!! Everyone who has been following this forum would love it…especially me!!!


----------



## zignman (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys, Warren aka Zignman


----------



## zignman (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is my latest piece.
http://gallery.bateau2.com/index.php?cat=16158


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

wow…warren…those re great pictures…and the boat is coming along…I just saw this because I checked…my "notifications are not working (you can set your LJ account so that each time someone makes a comment you get an e-mail--so I am not getting that notice and just saw your comments…)

thanks…and cant wait until you post some of your builds as LJ projects…


----------



## zignman (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks Matt, ! have lots more to download but busy right now. I like your slogan and have been living my life along those lines. However you might have used one word too many? Fun is beautiful…just trying to have some…(he he ) Zignman


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

true…I could leave it to the imagination…I cant remember what the original quote was but I got it from another LJ's idea/signature with my twist on it…

we were thinking about calling you to come down on Saturday…then my wife found out about something we cant miss at 1pm (I asked her if she would come and she wants to)...so let me know if you will be around on Sunday…but NO WORRIES…we will get there sometime in next few weeks if you are going to be around…

Matt


----------



## zignman (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Matt, just asked Theresa and we don't have anything but a big hike around Spring lake in Santa Rosa for Sunday morning. I should be at the shop by 11am. Warren.


----------



## zignman (Nov 23, 2009)

Matt try this to see my weekender in Mexico <keithpercell> scroll down and you will see my ugly mug. Click on pic and see our trip to the Sea of Cortez. ps looks like we are going to watch the 49ers Sunday. So check with me on other times. Warren.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Warren--ok…no problem…enjoy the game! I will probably watching too!

Is there a "link" above??? It does not light up like a link or go anywhere…can you re-add it…? I would love to see the boat!!!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

I just guessed and put in www.keithpercell.com and found it…here are some great pictures of warren and THE BOAT…

http://keithpercell.com/mexico/index.html


----------



## zignman (Nov 23, 2009)

Matt, you should go to a mag that I subscribe to called Small Craft Adviser. You can see it online and an article this month called the Columbia 150 has about 6 or 7 small craft sailing down the Columbia River in June. To show you what a stout boat this is, all the boats except the Weekender had to reef and some had to drop all sails and motor, but the Weekender added their jib and had all sailes up and was cruising. I can attest to that as my son and I did just that sailing to Stockton several mpnths ago. Zignman


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Warren…

Peter Stevenson just told me that SCA magazine has a great article about the Weekender in it…I tried to see it online but the words on the cover were too small (LOL--39 has been hard on me eyes)....so I was worried about ordering it online since I wasnt sure if it was this issue or last issue…when I was online it looked like there was an article on the Vacationer in the last issue--can you confirm??? I will order both…just give me the months…


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Can you confirm the MONTHS of the issues that have the weekender story--I can order each Sept/Oct (vacationer article) and the newest magazine (nov/Dec) but I cant see any stories on the weekender or the story names "Columbia 150" with what they show online…

Here is the link to the magazine SMALL CRAFT ADVISOR here.

If you go there and then click on the current issue is here that it is too hard for me to read the cover--I wanted to confirm the table of contents before I ordered it…

I can order the back issues but not the current issue…unless I subscribe to the whole thing…so is the magazine really good?


> worth $29.95


?

The sept/oct issues looks like there is an article on the Stevenson Vacationer..I would love to read it too…


----------



## zignman (Nov 23, 2009)

It looks as though they have changed the format and now you need to buy a subscription. I think it's the best mag. on the market for small boats and well worth the money for the education you are going to need. I looked at the mags you need this morn. and they are #59 and #61. Have fun reading, Warren. ps I have back issues to read but, bring your pink slip and first born. (he he) Zignman


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks warren…

You cant have my children…or my car…so I ordered #59 and a 1 year subsciption (assuming that it will start with #61…

THANKS…I am looking forward to seeing the magazine…and let me know how Saturday looks??? We are in finals this week WOOOOOT…so we should be really relaxed…the two greatest days of the year for a teacher--the last day of finals in fall…and spring…ahhhh….

FOUR MORE DAYS….


----------



## zignman (Nov 23, 2009)

OK, Saturday is looking good for me also. I'm here by 10:30 "HAPPY FINALS" Zignman


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Guys, I keep seeing new posts here, but they're basically PM's. The constant letdowns are killing me  Have you gotten a chance to watch the DVD's? We're back from the BVI and are starting PirateHeadSailing.com.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

LOL…sorry Chris you are right…I have been really busy and barely on LJ.s as we come to a close in the semester have not done much here, in the shop or on the boat "project"...BUT TOMORROW IS THE LAST DAY OF FINALS!!! WOOT!!!

However here is my little update:
1) I finished bot DVD's and they are both good…I look forward to watching them a couple times over my winter break.
2) I am going to really try to get to Petaluma  this saturday to meet Warren and see his boat in person…a beautiful looking Weekender. I hope to generate a bunch of questions to ask Warren and things to look for on his boat…having a local builder to visit and (MAYBE??) have visit me while I build has really excited me…
3) Leaning again towards building the smaller boat the Weekender. HAve continued talks on the various boat building sites and several exchanges with the designer Peter Stevenson (pretty cool he answers his e-mail personally). Thought process for this is as follows:
a. speed of build would get me out on the water sometime this summer-after watching the dvd's the attitude is to get it on the water and then you can go back…i like that idea…and I am reading a book called "SLoop" where the guy was rebuilding an old family boat…he went back and forth on build it perfectly or do a really good job and get it on the water…my attitude may change…but I think I want to do a really good job but get on the water as fast as I can--late summer/early fall…
b. cost…
c. ease of build. If I build it and love it I will be able to build the bigger boat down the road…but if I get bogged down in a much longer process and never finish then ????
d. Planning to sail on my own a lot and I like the idea of the smaller boat for launching and sailing…
e. Warren has taken his all over the bay and all the way up to stockton--via the SAc Delta…with no problems.

So…starting Saturday I plan to have more activity--even if it is to just finish all the "OTHER" million projects…I have worked very hard to get all my grades done--for the sole (and soul) purpose of time in the shop…


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice! I envy your design decision. I'm still vacillating on the dining room set design. 2010 is filling up fast for me already (Galapagos delivery, Challenged America fund-raising, a house to help build in Texas, a house to remodel in Utah, lots of sailing lessons, running charters in Caribbean, scouting trip for charter company to Tahiti, etc.), but I'd love to come up when I can to help as needed.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

This may be my last update on this forum strand…lol…because some decisions have been made…and I will be starting my BOAT BUILDING BLOG soon…!!!

Here are the latest decisions:
1) Met Warren (aka zignman) in Petaluma a few weeks ago…Sarah and I left the kids at home…drove 25 minutes to Warrens and met a very nice person…he has owned many boats…and sailed for many years…his Weekender is gorgeous…we were able to climb in the boat…get a feel for the cockpit…then into the cabin…it was really nice to see a boat in person…and not just in pictures…one of my concerns is that the Weekender may be too small for my growing family…but it felt to both Sarah and I it would be fine as far as people…especially knowing I can always build another down the road if this one is not big enough…

2) This morning I rec'd a message from Peter Stevenson (THE BOATS DESIGNER) and he said I can get a copy of the Weekender plans for free--without sending the Vacationer plans back (at least the way I am understanding him)...so I am now waiting by my mail box…I cant tell you how pleased I have been with this company's support…

3) in the meantime--finished another big back yard project…filled in our "dry creek bed/drainage" with rock…it was a painful day--shoveling rocks for 3.5 hours sucks! But it looks really great…and we had enough rock to go around the garden bed and one side of the shed…

4) couple days ago spent the whole day cleaning my small shop…which was really needed…next step is to re-organize the shed so that I can get even more out of the shop…

***Ok…I admit #3 & #4 are not boat building--they are all important projects to getting my space and mind ready (and without wife guilt) to build a boat.

5) rec'd contact from Vallejo Yacht Club on some sailing classes which are financially possible…but they wont start until May…they will start you off in SMALL boats--which was highly suggest from a sailing buddy of mine…start small and go bigger from there…so between now and may I hope to just go sailing in a boat…

6) Priced Marine Grade Plywood while I was in So-Cal…while the price will be different up here…it gave me an approximate price for my head ($73 a sheet)...a lot of money--but everyone says this is the most expensive part--but unless I need 30 sheets this is doable price wise…for sure…I think I need 5 sheets??? But that is just a guess…

7) This one may sound dorky--but continuing to read…rec'd first copies of my new Small Craft Advisor Magazine…and checked out a new set of books (before it was a bunch on building)...this round of books changed from design to sailing and navigation--neither of which I expect to learn from books…but it is a start…and the terminology is becoming familiar in the least…

Okay…feeling good…still not started--and who knows when that will happen…but continuing to move forward…no promises on a start date…dont hold your breath…but it will happen short of something unexpected.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Sound like your getting there. Lately, I've been playing with GPS systems. We should chat….


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Matt….......... sounds like you are almost "well under way"....... can't wait to see your blog and watch your progress.

Take care,

Gene


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

ok…after turning a pen…COMPLETED ANOTHER PRE-BOAT project…re-organized the shed…hung up 4 bikes and re-packed the shed…tons more room…

Not the boat…but like my above post--one more out of the way…

sounds good wayne…there is a lot to look at…and gps is one more thing to learn about…

matt


----------



## MJWoodworker (Jan 30, 2010)

Matt - Good Luck, I'm looking forward to following your progress.

Regards,

MJ Woodworker
Great Boat Plans


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

Matt - Good luck with your boat. I would like to build either of the pocket cruisers but don't want to put that much money into a boat-trailer, motor, materials, etc. I also don't know where I would store one. I already have a canoe (that is stored in our family room) and a kayak and sailboat hanging over my wife's car. Most of my boats are light (see my projects) and I just car top them to the water. No motors … just oars/paddles. No trailer required.

I you haven't found this website you might want to check it out. It's dedicated to boat builders. You'll find a lot of articles on the Vacationer and Weekender there. Here is the link: http://duckworksmagazine.com/index.cfm

I'll be watching your progress and good luck.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks alex for the link to duckworks I have been there before but really spent more time on it this week with your link…good stuff…

Dave…I keep seeing your boat and "daveR" all over the internet!!!

My only update is that about a month ago I watched the weekender dvd 3 times in a week period and got all excited…once again feeling like I could do this…then I have been swamped with school/teaching/life.

Hope to read the plans cover to cover…read the first 3 pages when I got them…and not really since…so now its time to move on the plans and start making some orders.

I did make one positive move--I AM SIGNED UP IN A SAILING SCHOOL…through the Vallejo Yacht Learn to Sail Program…it will run on Saturdays and begin in May…

I hope to start building by the end of this month…we have spring break at the end of March…but if I could order wood, materials before then and start the keel I would be really ahead…so that is the big goal…

ok…my next update??? I hope is an actual blog to begin the boat building…

matt


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

Matt -

Another link to someone blogging about his pocket cruiser build. It should chew up a lot of your time reading about it.

http://buildaboat.wordpress.com/


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm listening for the sound of the shopsmith…..


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

You're in good company, that was Jack London's yacht club. The keel will be easy and give you confidence (and also let you know how monstrous this thing is going to be). Can't wait to Favorite your blog!


----------



## Cwolfe (Feb 26, 2010)

A couple years ago I built the Gypsy from "Build the New Instant Boats". Its a built using the stitch and glue method. It is the first and so far the only boat I have built but I am very happy that it is. Building it taught me alot by boat building. To keep the price down, since this was a learning project, I just used ordinary plywood, making sure there werent any defects in the plys. I believe it is a very good first boat build because it can be built very easily, fast, and cheap. (he argues after cutting the pieces, it can be assembled in one day!) I made many mistakes that were very cheap to fix, unlike making beginner mistakes on a bigger project. In addition the stitch and glue method is VERY forgiving! so even if you make a mistake, the epoxy and fiberglass is more than willing to adsorb them. I don't know what knowledge you have or what the plans for your boat look like but, if you plan to follow the blueprints (meaning, not buying templates) triple check each measurement and make sure your lofting stick is clear and bends evenly! Just in case, heres a link I found useful about lofting

http://www.svensons.com/boat/?p=Other/Lofting

That site also has many free boat plans you can look over!


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes Dave, you're famous. Admit it. Besides the Weekender, I saw a blurb from you in a major woodworking magazine about using SketchUp in the design process.

Although you don't use forms for the Weekender (which really makes this a quick and easy boat to build), I would recommend a few sawhorses to get you up off the floor. Dave's idea about the router is exactly the kind of woodworking techniques that can (and should) be applied to the boat-building process.

You can always build the steering wheel while you're getting up the nerve to start on the keel.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Dave, I think it was in FWW at the HD checkout. There's a big SketchUp article on the cover.

Matt, have you thought about a trailer for the boat? It looks to be really easy to trailer, with such flat bilges and shallow keel. I had some good luck with the trailer kit from Harbor Freight. It was fun putting it together too. You can easily modify it with bunks to fit your boat.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

nice picts--some looks familiar from the internet…but seeing boat porn always gets me excited…

Trailer??? LOL…Actually I have THOUGHT about it…but not much…so as I get closer to cutting some wood I will think about it more…

Home sick today--two goals…1) grade some papers 2) read the plans from cover to cover…which I still have not gone all the way through and start thinking about what i need to order first…


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Ok…I am officially caught between two places…I feel like I need to start my offiicial blog because something really good happened today…

I WENT SAILING!!!! ON A WEEKENDER….ON MY "HOME" WATERS…it was a really nice day…got to experience lots of good things (LOL) with Warren aka zignman…

ONE QUESTION…I have been on shore for a couple hours now…but first time I have stopped and sat down and I feel like I am still moving!

Ok…the sailing…met Warren at Cuttings Warf in Napa…and the wind was pretty light the first couple hours…so we had to tack back and forth and the river is not that wide…but in the times when we had some wind the boat went so nicely…Warren had me do a lot…which was great--if not nervewracking a few times…

We did get stuck on the bank once and I got to get wet…but I was glad to experience that…and I learned a bolan (sp?) knot…

The day turned out to be really nice…after a few hours we headed back and never had to tack…

All in all…I can now say: "I AM A SAILOR!" Still not enough to actually start my official blog--I need to buy some wood…the next week will be busy getting ready for a little shindig in our back yard (my 40th!!!) and then after that it is two weeks until spring break and I hope to be building…


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

rabbit??? He said it was a limp dick…over the hand and the Squirrel went into tree and out…around and back in…

This was all over a beer at the end…I was a little worried about the people next to us talking about limp dicks and getting into the proper hole…

So…not sure which one…but there was a treee involved….


----------



## zignman (Nov 23, 2009)

The squirrel comes out of the hole down the tree, around the tree and back up the tree and into the hole. Matt didn't want to lay the end over his hand so I felt I had to get him to remember the beginning with a little shock treatment, he he. I did put him through a workout tacking back and forth and he was a good scout about it. Anyway he saw the good and the bad of it and was sore in the knees and tired from taking in so much. I figured I might as well give him the works and see if he still wants to build one of these. After pushing us off he wasn't sure how to get in the boat and I was sailing away, I told him to jump in now and he came in like a beached whale into the cockpit with his head in the compamion way. I calmly reached over and handed him a beer like this was an every day occurance. Zignman


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

welcome aboard , matt .
lets get some wood ,
and get this thing going !


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

It was a nice day! As I read this (school just ended) I was re-telling the story and laughing with a colleague who boats out of Napa Valley Marina all the time…

I have to say that first sip of beer after the flop did taste pretty good…

I can also say I am pretty tired today…maybe that is monday blahs…but this is a NARROW channel and we taked A LOT…of course Warren brought us home with the wind behind him…lol…

I enjoyed it all…one comment I made to my wife…that it was a bit harder then I anticipated but nothing happened that detered me from building the boat…it did clarify the need to take the sailing classes I am already starting in May…

Ok…No building this week David--all my "free" time will be getting my back yard ready for a little 40th b-day party (mine) but after that I am all clear to begin the boat…

And spring break is in 3 weeks!!! First half of the week is all building!

Thanks all…

Matt


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

BY THE WAY--I got home…later that night I made the Bowline 10 times!!! I taught it to my daughter…she got it in two tries (she is 6)...but I didnt use limp dick as the analogy.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm still listening for the sound of a shopsmith….


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm so happy for you Matt. That's really cool that you got to sail the heck out of a Weekender. The feeling you have back on land is actually a symptom of your innate resistance to seasickness. I've almost fallen out of my chair at the dining table after a long day of teaching on a boat. You adjusted to the motion of the boat, and then had to readjust on terra firma.

Unfortunately, I won't be able to use that analogy while teaching professionally, nor can I reward students with beer. Sigh…

I've given several lectures to inland lake sailors saying that tacking every few minutes on small bodies of water actually makes them in some ways better sailors than blue water sailors that only have to tack once to sail to Hawaii. I'm glad you got a good workout.

Let's see that blog!


----------



## zignman (Nov 23, 2009)

DaveR, hi and my aka is Zign as in Sign. Zignman and my company name is Zignz, in case you lose my card we are listed last in the yellow pages under signs. Oh ya, I once was stopped by a county sheriff cause he wanted to arrest me for selling dope, as my lic. plate reads ZIGNMAN. Ziggyman, duh. And Matt I have this filthy, muddy pair of socks left on my boat, thought I could pour some epoxy over them and make you a trophy or something! Zignman. ps see you this weekend.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Chris…Of all the people you have been aware of my tremendous desire to get in a boat and sail…and now I got to get out on my "home waters" in a Weekender…with a good teacher…so it was a good day…

The "land sickness" went away pretty quickly--but I was surprised how long it lasted…and felt it a couple hours later when I was sitting down and typing…never felt it when I was standing…

Hey I have to clear one thing up--the BELLY FLOPPING WHALE…just to clear, this "incident" did not happen while leaving the dock or anything…it was after we got stuck in the muck…(remember it was narrow)...and yours truly had to climb out…and push us off…it took a lot of energy…much harder then I thoiught…anyways after the last good shove when the boat was clear I then had to scramble through the mud as the boat was moving away…I could not climb in from down in the water so finally Warren said "JUMP IN!!!" So I did…and I flew right in…legs high in the air (it was a beautiful Western Roll from high -jump days)...and landed on my back…in the perfect spot with my but on the bottom, back against the cockpit doorway and legs on the bench…and only a perfect reach from my ice cold beer…

To be honest that was a nice moment of relief…it was okay holding onto the boat in the muck…but I wasnt sure i could have walked or stayed standing without the boat if he had to come back…

I hope this is overly dramatic…or sound too scary…it wasnt that bad…but it was nice to be back in the boat…

SO…THE SOCKS…I like the idea of the trophy…when I realized you had them (ALONG WITH MY OTHR BASS ALE) I thought about framing them…dont be affraid to throw those socks away Zignman!!!

Ok…thats it--the blog is coming…be patient since the next two weeks and weekends are packed…

BUT SOON…it is going to happen!

Matt


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I especially get wobbly in the shower pretty bad after work. Happy B-Day! Do you have the fever yet?


----------



## zignman (Nov 23, 2009)

Dave, keyboards are always gettin in my way it seems! However this tricky little name has caused more than one slip of the keyboard, he he. NO APOLOGIES NEEDED!!! I read your stuff and consider you to be a great source of information and a "kindly dude indeed" Zignman


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

fever?


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

First-cut Fever! Either that or the fever for the flavor of a Pringles. Whatever…


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

hahaha…i need some wood to have first cut fever…however as soon as I read that…I was thinking SNL skit…"FEVER"...

ahhhhh…friday…10 school days until spring break…


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

More Cowbell!
- Bruce Dickinson


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

I need some cow bell today…recovering from a night of throwing up and "other stuff"...everyone has been sick in my house and after cleaning up the puke from my kids I finally got it last night…ugh….

THE GOOD news…Before I got sick I ordered the marine grade plywood yesterday…should come in early next week…and they had 1×12 doug fir…on the boatbuilding sites many have expressed a difficulty in finding 1×12 material…so I was glad they had it…

I didnt have time to look at it since I had to get home…but when I pick up the plywood I hope to pick out my boards for keel and a few others…

Other good news…I am officially on spring break…still feeling sick…but much better each hour…

Just wanted to pass on the good news--wood is on the way!!! SO I am official now…

Matt


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the flu thing. That's no fun. So, you ordered the wood to come in after Spring Break?


----------



## zignman (Nov 23, 2009)

Matt, I do have a cow bell hanging here in my shop. Just give me a call and I'll ring it for ya! I know you do government work but, you think the wood is coming a little soon? Don't wanna chew on it a little more? (smiles)


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

I ordered the wood yesterday…they thought it would arrive early next week…and then late this afternoon they called and said it was in!!

If I feel okay I will go in and pick out some 1×12s(keel) and 1×6 (stringers) and a some other sizes for panel joiners…

of course since I do govt work I think I should rest on my laurels…next week is spring break…so i think i will be cutting some wood!!!

Feeeling a lot better…but still a headache and some residual stomach pain…like a light hangover…

The blog begins when the wood is in my possesion…lol…

still neeed glue and fasteners…


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

OK…WOOD IS ON ITS WAY TOMORROW…THE BLOG HAS STARTED HERE…

CHECK IT OUT HERE...http://lumberjocks.com/matt1970/blog/14831

THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT TO GET ME THIS FAR…SERIOUSLY…come along with me on this one…it will be a GROUP EFFORT…


----------

